# I'm really struggling now that wife has moved in with AP



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's been a nightmare. Having to drop my daughter there, thinking of my family life being over, the thought of her just throwing it all away and moving on. I'm proceeding with divorce, but every day is torture. Thank goodness for klonopin! I have a long way to go. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

maincourse99 said:


> It's been a nightmare. Having to drop my daughter there, thinking of my family life being over, the thought of her just throwing it all away and moving on. I'm proceeding with divorce, but every day is torture. Thank goodness for klonopin! I have a long way to go. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


i Wish i had a magic word that i could say,to make it easier on you. God i hate this word´s but it gets better.Promise


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Remember the 180, its for your own good it will help you distance your self and move on to find someone worth your time.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You do realize it just a matter of time before your WW gets tired of all his health issues. 
I mean affair are fun and exciting and the taboo of it, but once the light of day starts to shine on the day to day stuff then its not so fun anymore.

What will happen when OM runs out of those "little blue pills"? How long do you think it will take for your WW to get tired of supporting his butt? or are you supporting both of them ?

Are you prepared to face her when she comes crawling back?


You need to go work out and start a hobby...get your mind off of this and distance your self....she is no longer your problem now.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Stop allowing your daughter over there is the OM is living there. It's one thing for your wife to leave, but exposing your daughter to the OM situation isn't acceptable.

Inform your wife that she can have your daughter but not at her shared living place - even if the OM isn't there.

Talk to your lawyer about having this written and enforced.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Stop allowing your daughter over there is the OM is living there. It's one thing for your wife to leave, but exposing your daughter to the OM situation isn't acceptable.
> 
> Inform your wife that she can have your daughter but not at her shared living place - even if the OM isn't there.
> 
> Talk to your lawyer about having this written and enforced.


:iagree:

Also, have him checked out on whatever the equivalent of the Sex Offender Register is in your country. Not saying there's anything wrong there, but it is not worth taking a risk.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Stop allowing your daughter over there is the OM is living there. It's one thing for your wife to leave, but exposing your daughter to the OM situation isn't acceptable.
> 
> Inform your wife that she can have your daughter but not at her shared living place - even if the OM isn't there.
> 
> Talk to your lawyer about having this written and enforced.


:iagree:

Try to get your lawyer to write in a morality clause.

Morality Clause: Prohibiting Cohabitation and Overnight Guests


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I am 100% in agreement with everything that's being said about allowing your daughter around the OM.

Frankly, it shocks me the number of times that I see that children are allowed around OMs. I realize that to some extent there isn't a lot you can do about it, but it would terrify me.

The rate of molestation for children by adults who did not raise them (the actual blood relationship is often immaterial--it's the raising them from childhood that is an even greater barrier) who subsequently live with them in the same household is sky-high. You start reading about that stuff and it will make your hair stand on end. I always hesitate to mention this because there are MANY loving adoptive, step, and foster parents out there and they have a challenging and thankless job as it is. But sadly, the statistics speak for themselves.


----------

